# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Fiks Fare I

## Ferdinandi

:boks:  Eshte hera e pare per ty. Kur perkulesh prapa dhe shtrihesh me kurriz nisin muskujt e tu te tendosen. Ti e len ate te prese pak, duke nxjerre nje justifikim te keq, por ai nuk pranon te largohet pasi te eshte afruar nje here. Ai te pyet nese je nervozuar, dhe ti tund koken guximshem. Ai ka shume me teper pervoje, por eshte hera e pare qe gishterinjte e tij shkojne ne vendin e duhur. Ai fut veglen e tij brenda tek ty dhe trupi yt dridhet i teri: tendoset, por ai eshte i kujdesshem, si cfare te kishte premtuar se do te ishte. Ai te sheh thelle ne sy dhe te thote te kesh besim ne te, ai e ka bere kete pune shume here. Buzeqeshja e tij te ben te lirohesh, dhe ti i hap vend me teper qe ai te fuse me lehte veglen e tij tek ty. Ti nisen t'i lutesh Zotit qe ai te mbaroje pune sa me shpejt, por ai merr kohen qe i nevojitet per te te shkaktuar sa me pak dhimbje te jete e mundur. Kur ai meshon pak me fort ti ndjen nje kercitje brenda teje; nis te te dhembe perbrenda, sikur dicka te te kishte therur dhe ti ndjen gjakun i cili dalengadale nis te rrjedhe. Ai te shikon i shqetesuar dhe te pyet nese te dhemb shume. Syte e tu jane te mbushur me lote, por ti tund koken ne shenje pohimi qe ai te vazhdoje. Ai fut e nxjerr veglen e tij me mjeshteri, por ti je mpire krejt nga dhimbja dhe nuk e ndjen me ate tek leviz brenda teje. Mbas disa minutash dhimbjeje te tmerrshme ti ndjen se si dicka thyhet brenda teje dhe ai e nxjerr jashte ate. Tani ti shtrihesh lirshem, te eshte bere qejfi qe kjo pune u krye. Ai te shikon ne sy e te buzeqesh perzemersisht dhe te thote se per te ishte pervoja me e vecante dhe me e vyeshme qe ka perjetuar ndonjehere. Ti i buzeqesh dhe e falenderon dentistin. Kjo ishte pra hera e pare qe hoqe nje dhemb. Me
shendet! More, pse cfare po mendoje se po tregoja?! E di une
se cfare po mendoje ti!

----------


## armanda

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
plasa ,hahahahaha oh moj naneshume e forte kjo

----------


## ganoid

looooooooooooooool
une kujtova se qe doktori kur te fut agen e gjilperes.

----------


## Ferdinandi

HEJ :macka: u pelqeu rubrika me te ngecme??!!! Pres prej jush qe te shkruani ndonje histori te tille,nderkohe une po shkruaj nje te vockel...OK
..................................................  .............................................
Enderoj ty dhe veten time ne nje vaske te madhe duke luajtur me ujin,ti fshihesh nen uje,te kap me embelsi nga frika mos me rreshkasesh i dashuri...sapun!
..................................................  ..................................................

----------


## Mina

Mashkull te virgjer nuk ka! Per femren: te beje si te doje por nese i bie radha te martohet 50 vjec, si zor......

----------


## Gjelbrimi

Une mendoi se eshte mire qe virgjiniteti te ruhet nese eshte e e mundur deri ne diten e marteses por tek meshkujt kjo nuk ndodh.

Tung nga gjelbrimi

----------


## house_boy

virgjeria: nje enderr!!!!

----------


## CHAKALLI

ne fakte jam duke studjuar per tu ber dentis .por po qe ashtu sic e tregove ti do te kerkoj ta mare dipdhomen sa me shpejte ///



pe te ndimuar gjerezit ore jo per ate  tik tak  qe munde tju shkoje mendja .

serjozishte e kam .(te pakten kjo eshte nje nga kenaqesit qe te jep ky zanat )
RROFTE PINCETA DHE TRAPANI I DENTISTIT.
POSHTE VEGLAT E TJERA .

----------


## Ferdinandi

Dua te te prek me buzet e mia te prek nga larte dhe nga poshte,te ndieje lengun ne goje,te dua te vlersoj pergjithmone...COCA-COLA!!!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Nje dite te bukur vere kesulkuqja donte t'i bente nje vizite gjyshes te semure ne fshat. Para se te shkonte ishte duke bere chat me te dashurin e saj i cili i thote qe te mos vishet shume sexy sepse ne fshat nuk do ta kuptonte njeri, megjithate kesulkuqja veshi nje minifund te shkurter, mori shporten me ushqime dhe u nis drejt e ne fshtat.
Rruges duke ecur takon lepurin.
     -Qeke bo si rrush moj kesulkuqe, po kujdes se rruges eshte UJKU!!!- i thote ai
Kesulkuqja as nuk e vret mendjen por mendon: 
      -Sa budalla e kam ate te dashurin kur me thote se kete veshje nuk ma kupton njeri!!!!
Duke vashduar rrugen takon ariun:
      -O tu shtofsha ne liste ishalla!!!-thote ariu.
      -Kesulkuqe po te them se perpara ke UJKU-n megjithate per cdo problem qe mund te kesh me therrit mua dhe me merr ne kete nr celulari 03820XXXXX...
      -Mire ariu do ta kem parasysh- thote kesulkuqja.
Nderkohe ajo vajti shume afer shtepise se gjyshes. 
Afrohet ngadale per ti bere nje surprize asaj. Duke ju afruar deres i rrezohet shporta me ushqime. Kur ulet ta marri (kuptohet se c'fare pamje kishte ne pjesen e poshtme te belit) degjon nje si tip hungerime.
      -O gjyshe pse te eshte trashur zeri sot?
      -Per te me degjuar me mire ti kesulkuqja ime.
      -Po mire po jorgani pse eshte ngritur ashtu?
Dhe UJKU nuk duroi me po e hodhi jorganin dhe qendroi perpara kesulkuqes.
Kesulkuqja u shmang e trembur.
       -Mos u tremb kesulkuqe se nuk eshte per ty.
       -Po per ke? - i thote kesulkuqja
       -Per ate qe po e lexon- thote UJKU

Dhe pas kesaj UJKU dhe Kesulkuqja kaluan naten me te bukur erotike qe ekzistonte ndonjehere.

----------


## Ferdinandi

Per transparence ne shkrimet e mia po ju theme se keto perralleza jane te huazuara nga diku tjeter prandajKerkojme mirekuptim nga lexuesi.
Jo per gje po dhe po nuk na mirekuptoi nuk po i plas trapi njeriu.      :buzeqeshje: ))))))

----------


## Ferdinandi

Per transparence ne shkrimet e mia po ju theme se keto perralleza jane te huazuara nga diku tjeter prandajKerkojme mirekuptim nga lexuesi.

----------


## ganoid

allall je i modh

----------


## Ferdinandi

Rrofsh mariglennora ti je mei madh se kam lexuar shume nga shkrimet e tua dhe i ke 1-sh fare...fredi

----------


## ganoid

E kam then une qe je gjigand fredo!

lexoni dhe ca pjezeza nga une po i keni dite me pare prap sma plas fort lexojini prap

Macja me macokun
po benin dashuri
hidheshin ne ferra 
****shin si derra
hidheshin ne gropa 
****shin si lopa
dhe kaposhi kur i pa 
hapi sqepin edhe tha 
"qofsha une bir i ku***
po sja shkyva
p*****pules

----------


## Ferdinandi

Qeshni dhe ju  me barsaleta e mbledhura nga Fredi!!!



1. Mesuesi: Artan, nuk mund te flesh ne klase.
Artani: E di, por po fole ti me ze te ulet, mbase arrij te bej nje sy gjume. 

2. "Drejtori i shkolles eshte idiot !" I thote nje djale nje vajze qe kishte aty afer.
"E di ti kush jam une?" e pyet vajza.
"Jo."
"Une jam vajza e drejtorit." 
"Po ti e di kush jam une?" pyet djali.
"Jo" pergjigjet ajo.
"Shyqyr Zotit !" 

3. Artani kthehet nga shkolla dhe i thote te atit se ka marre 4 ne matematike.
"Pse?" e pyet i ati. 
"Mesuesi me pyeti sa bejne 2x3?' dhe une i thashe 6'"
"Po aq bejne!" 
"Pastaj ajo pyeti sa bejne 3x2?'"
"Ku ***** eshte ndryshimi?"
"Po tamam keshtu i thashe edhe une!"

4. Nje plak shtrohet ne spital ne gjendje te rende me infeksion te fshikes urinare. Kirurgu i ben operacion dhe pas operacionit i keshillon infermieret qe ta bejne te semurin te ece sa me shume ne menyre qe te shmang mpiksjen e gjakut. Por infermieret ankohen se e kane te veshtire se plaku nuk do te ece per qamet. Megjithate, me 100 mije halle ja arrijne. Femijet e plakut vijne dhe e falenderojne kirurgun per sherbimin e madh qe u kishte bere. Por ky i thote i cuditur: "Nuk kam bere ndonje gje te madhe. Operacioni ne fshiken e urines eshte nder operacionet me te lehta".
"Jo, jo per operacionin doktor, por per arsye se na e ke bere babain të ece. Ai ka 20 vjet qe eshte i paralizuar".

5. Doktori me tha se mbas operacionit do me bëjë të ec me kembet e mia.
Dhe a e bëri?
Po. Per me të paguar paratë e operacionit shita makinen dhe tani eci ne kembet e mia.


6. - Doktor, ju lutem shpejt. Djali im ka kaperdire nje brisk rroje."
- Po vij menjehere. A keni bere ndonje gje deri tani ?"
- Po, u detyrova me u rru me briskun e gruas. 

7. Doktori: Kam nje lajm te keq dhe nje lajm shume te keq.
Pacienti: Epo mire, me jep ma pare lajmin e keq.
Doktori: Laboratori na ka njoftuar se rezultatet e analizave thone se ke edhe 24 ore jete..
Pacienti: 24 ore?! Kjo eshte e tmerrshme!! Cfare mund te kete me keq se kaq? Cili eshte lajmi shume i keq?
Doktori: Rezultatet kane dale qysh dje. 

8. Pas një aksidenti, një burrë pëson dëmtim të rëndë të trurit. Mjeku i thotë familjarëve të tij që duhet t'i bëjë transplant truri. Ata pranojnë dhe mjeku i thotë gruas së pacientit se duhet të zgjedhë për burrin e saj ose trurin e një punonjësi social, ose atë të një politikani. Dhe e shoqja zgjedh këtë të dytin. 
Arsyeja? "Është fringo i ri, sepse është fare i papërdorur".

9. Nje gazetar shkon ne ambulance dhe i thote infermieres: "Dua te vizitohem te mjeku i syve dhe i vesheve".
"- Nuk ka nje mjek te vetem edhe per syte edhe per veshet",i thote ajo e cuditur. "A do që të shkosh njehere te mjeku i syve pastaj te ai i vesheve?"
"- Jo, jo, dua të shkoj te mjeku i syve dhe i vesheve," ngul kembe gazetari.
"- Po s'ka mor zoteri një mjek te tille, Po si e ke hallin?"
"- Dua të shkoj te mjeku i syve dhe i vesheve që të më shpjegojë se cfarë kam, se tjeter gje shoh e tjeter degjoj".

10. Një burrë shkon në hotel dhe i thotë hotelierit ta zgjojë në 7.30 në mëngjez. 
Të nesërmen në mëngjes hotelieri e merr në telefon dhe i thotë: 
- Alo, ju kishit porositur zgjimin në 7.30?
- Po.
- Po pse nuk zgjohesh atëherë, ora është 11.30.


Mënyrat e vlerësimit në fakultete të ndryshëm:

Fakulteti i Historisë: Të gjithë studentët marrin të njëjtën notë që kanë marrë një vit më parë.

Fakulteti juridik: Studentët hedhin profesorët në gjyq kur janë të pakënaqur me notën.

Fakulteti i Psikologjisë: Studentët derdhin bojë shkrimi në fletoret e provimit dhe ia dorëzojnë profesorit. Profesori i hap dhe vë notën e parë që i bie në mend.

Fakulteti i Filozofisë: Cfarë është një notë?

Instituti i fiskulturës: Të gjithë marrin notën maksimale.


11. Një profesor i ekonomikut dhe një student po ecnin në oborrin e shkollës. Papritmas studenti përkulet dhe therret:
"- Shiko, gjeta një 10 mijë lekëshe.
"- Jo, e ke gabim i thotë profesori, - Është e pamundur. Po të ishte 10 mijeshe do ta kishte gjetur dikush tjetër para nesh".


Zoti ka vdekur. Nietzsche
Nietzsche ka vdekur. Zoti


Anektodat per bjondet jane te shumta. Zgjodhem keto si me te mirat, jane humor qe te qeshin te gjitha ; bjonde, geshtenje e brune. 

Anektoda per Bjondet

-Cfare i thote kemba e djathte kembes se majte te nje bjondeje? 
Asgje. Ato asnjehere nuk takojne njera-tjetren. 

- Si i beni nje lavazh truri nje bjondeje? A:
Duke i bere nje dush dhe duke e tundur lart e poshte. 

- Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje bjondeje dhe nje kompjuteri? 
Ju nevojitet te hidhni informacionet vetem njehere ne kompjuter. 

- Cfare mendon nje bjonde per nje kompjuter te ri? A:
Nuk e pelqen sepse nuk arrin te gjeje kanalin televiziv Nente. 

- Si ja ndryshoni mendjen nje bjondeje? 
a: I fryni ne veshin e saj. 
b: I bleni nje tjeter birre. 

- Cili eshte veprimi i pare i nje bjondeje mbasi ka bere sex? 
Hap deren e makines. 

- Cfare thote nje bjonde mbasi ka bere sex? 
a: "Faleminderit, Djema!" 
b: "Mos jeni te gjithe ne te njejten bande?"
c: Mos luani te gjithe per te njejten skuader? 
d: Kush valle ishin gjithe keta djem? 

- Cfare thote nje bjonde kur ju i fryni ne vesh?
"Faleminderit per rifurnizimin!"

- Cfare nenkupton fryrja e nje bjonde ne veshin e nje tjeter bjondeje? 
Transferime te dhenash. 

- Pse bjondet argertohen kaq shume? 
Sepse ato s'dine te bejne ndonje gje tjeter. 
Sepse eshte e lehte ti besh per vete. 

- Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje bjondeje dhe nje limuzine?
Jo te gjithe kane pasur mundesine te hypin ne nje limuzine. 

- Cfare beni kur nje bjonde ju hedh nje granate dore? 
Heq siguresen dhe ja rihedh mbrapa perseri. 

- Kush eshte diferenca midis nje Porche dhe nje bjondeje? 
Ju nuk ja lini shokeve makinen Porche. 

- Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje bjondeje dhe Titanikut? 
Dihet se sa burra u mbyten nga perplasja e Titanikut. 

-Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje bjondeje dhe nje telefoni? 
Kushton vetem 20 leke te perdoresh nje telefon. 

- Cila eshte perpjekja e nje bjondeje per te vrare nje zog?
E hedh zogun nga maja e nje shkembi. 

- Si e vret bjondja nje peshk? 
E mbyt ate. 

- Perse bjondet vdesin perpara se te vije ndihma e shpejte? 
Sepse ato gjithmone e harrojne 11 ne  9-1-1".

- Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje bjondeje gjate ciklit te saj dhe nje terrorristi? 
Ju mund te bini ne ujdi me terrorristin. 

-Perse bjondet fyen nga fjalet e njerezve? 
Sepse njerezit vazhdojne ti thumbojne ato me fjale te medha. 

- Perse bjondet pelqejne te vjedhin makinat e policise? 
Sepse shohin mbi te numrin "911" dhe mendojne se eshte nje Porsche. 

- Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje tualeti dhe nje bjondeje?
Tualeti nuk ju ndjek nga pas, mbasi e keni perdorur ate. 

- Cili eshte ndryshimi midis nje bjondeje dhe punes suaj? 
Puna juaj vazhdon te ta shpifi dhe pas 6 muajsh. 

- Si mund te detyroni nje bjonde qe te martohet me ju? 
I thoni qe eshte shtatezane. 
- Dhe cfare do te kerkoje ajo te dije? 
"Eshte vertet i imi?" 

- Perse bjondja i ben tatuazh zip kodit te saj mbi stomak? 
Ne kete menyre i dashuri i saj nuk perfundon ne adresen e gabuar.

- Nga mund te mendoni se nje bjonde punon ne kete zyre? 
Nje krevat ne magazine dhe nje buzeqeshje te pashuar ne fytyren e shefit. 

- Perse valle bjondja e kaperceu ate rruge? 
a: Harroi rrugen, po cfare valle po bente jashte dhomes se gjumit!? 
b: E nga ta di une. 
c: Mandje as ajo vete se di. 

- Nje brune dhe nje bjonde po shetisnin ne nje park. Papritur bjondja ndali dhe tha: Aiiihhhhh, shiko nje zog paska ngordhur. Bjondja ndaloi, shikoi lart dhe u pergjigj: Ku? 

- Dy bjonde po shetisnin neper nje pyll, kur papritmas njera ndalon dhe thote: Oh, shiko gjurmet e nje dreri. Bjondja tjeter e shikon drejt e ne sy dhe i thote:  Po ato jane gjurmet e nje ujku, jo dreri. Jo , perkundrazi jane gjurme dreri, as qe e ve ne diskutim nje fakt te tille. Vazhduan te grinden me njera-tjetren derisa, pas rreth nje gjysem ore, u shtypen nga nje tren. 

- Nje bjonde, nje brune dhe nje indiane hyne ne nje bar dhe filluan te bejne porosine: 
Brunia: "Do te marr nje B dhe nje K." 
Baristi:"Cfare eshte nje B dhe nje K?". 
Brunia: "Uiski Burbon dhe nje Koka Kola." 
Indiania: "Ndersa per mua, nje G dhe nje T." 
Baristi: "Cfare eshte nje G dhe nje T?"
Indiania: "Gin dhe tonic." 
Bjondja: "Per mua vetem nje 15." 
Baristi: "Cfare nje 15, dhe dmth? " 
Bjondja: "7 dhe 7" 

- Cila eshte sekretarja me e mire ne bote? 
Ajo, e cila si ka shpetuar as dhe nje menstruacioni. 

- Cfare do ta paralizonte nje bjonde nga mesi e poshte?
Martesa. 

- Si valle vdiq bjondja duke pire qumesht? 
Lopa i ra siper. 

- Perse bjondeve u perlqejne shkrepetimat? 
Sepse mendojne se ndokush po i fotografon. 

- Perse bjondet nuk mund ti telefonojne numrit 911 ne rast urgjence? 
a: Nuk mund ta mbajne mend numrin. 
b: Ajo nuk arrin te gjej numrin 11 ne butonat e telefonit. 

- Si e quani nje bjonde te pamartuar ne nje BMW? 
Te divorcuar. 

- Perse bjondja pelqen te behet veterinare? 
Sepse ajo i adhuron femijet. 

- Cila eshte shprehja e pare qe del nga goja e nje bjondeje ne mengjes? 
"Faleminderit, djema..." 

-Perse perdorin kontraceptiv bjondet? Qe te dine cila dite e javes eshte.

-Si mbytet nje bjonde? Me nje pasqyre ne fund te pishines.

-Cfare i thote mamaja vajzes se saj bjonde para se te shkoj ne takim? Nese nuk je ne krevat para mesnates ktheu ne shtepi.


-Si e beni nje bjonde te qesh te henen ne mengjez? Ia them shakane qe te premten ne darke.

-Perse i beri Zoti bjondet? Sepse delet nuk mund te sjellin birren nga frigoriferi.


-Cilat jane 5 vitet me te veshtira per bjonden? Cikli i fillores.


-A ka me budallacka se bjondet? Patjeter-birrat.


-Pse bjondet nuk hane banane? Se nuk gjejne zinxhirin.


-Pse ato perdorin buzkuq jeshil? Se i kuqi do te thote STOP.

-Sa bjonde duhen qe te ndizen dritat? Asnje.Te gjitha i shuajne.


-Cfare kane te perbashket nje bjonde dhe nje shishe birre? Te dyja jane bosh nga qafa e larte.


-C'pune ka nje brune mes dy bjondeve? Ben punen e perkthyesit.


-Nga e kupton qe nje bjonde ka hapur frigoriferin? Nga shenja e buzekuqit ne kastravec.

-Cfare ben nje bjonde kur zgjohet?
a.Shkon ne shtepi
b.prenzantohet.

-Cfare tha nje bjonde kur e kuptoi se ishte me barre? Eshte i sigurt i imi?


-Bien nje brune e nje bjonde nga kati i gjashte .
Kush vritet?
Brunia se bjondja ka humbur rrugen.


-Pse jane kaq te shumta shakate per bjondet? Qe ti kujtojne brunet.

-Cfare ben nje bjonde kur ka periodat? Kerkon te gjeje kush e qelloi.


-Dialog ndermjet bjondesh:
-Shume te cuditshme corapet qe ke veshur, njera bezhe, tjetra e zeze. Dhe mendo qe eshte gjetur dhe nje pale tjeter keshtu ne shtepi.

1. Suksesi eshte ... 

Ne moshen 4 vjec sukses eshte te mos shurrosh ne breke.
Ne moshen 12 vjec sukses eshte te kesh shoke.
Ne moshen 16 vjec sukses eshte te kesh patente shoferi.
Ne moshen 20 vjec sukses eshte te besh seks.
Ne moshen 35 vjec sukses eshte te kesh para.
Ne moshen 50 vjec sukses eshte kesh para.
Ne moshen 60 vjec eshte te besh seks.
Ne moshen 70 vjec sukses eshte te kesh patente shoferi.
Ne moshen 75 vjec sukses eshte te kesh shoke.
Ne moshen 80 vjec sukses eshte te mos shurrosh ne breke. 

2.Lante gruaja femijen ne legen. Mbush legenin dhe kap femijen per veshi dhe fillon ta zhyse ne uje. Ne ate moment hyn i shoqi dhe i cuditur e pyet:
-Cfare ben ashtu moj, ia shkule veshin. 
- Po pra, hajde futi ti duart ne uje te vluar.

3.Pret autobusin polici me te shoqen dhe me djalin e tyre 5-vjecar. Autobuzi spo vinte dhe femija merzitet dhe fillon te pyese te emen:
-Mami kur vjen autobuzi.
-Ja bir, sa ta laje xhaxhi autobuzin se eshte bere pis.
Pas 10 minutash:
-Mami kur vjen autobuzi.
-Ja bir sa ta pastroje xhaxhi.
Pas 10 minutash:
-Maaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaamiiiiiiii, kur vjen autobuuuuzi
-Ja bir sa ta lyeje xhaxhi.
Ne kete moment nderhyn polici:
-Po ai zog kurve, tani e gjeti ta lyeje autobuzin?

4.Shkojne nje cift tek nje familje jevgjish me shume femije per te adoptuar njerin. Jevga fishkellen dhe te 18 mblidhen dhe vihen ne rresht. Cifti i afrohet me te voglit dhe pyesin te emen:
-A mund ta marrim kete?
-Jo ate te lutem. Ai eshte me i vogli dhe e dua me shume.
- Mire..
Ecin me tej dhe ndalin para nje vajze te vogel:
- A ta marrim kete?
- Mos ate ju lutem, ajo kendon me bukur nga te gjithe dhe me duhet.
Vazhdojne ata me zgjedhjen dhe ndalen para nje femije tjeter:
- Ky na pelqen, a ta marrim kete?
- Jo, as ate ju lutem. Ai i bie shume bukur klarinetes.
Dhe arrijne tek me i madhi:
- Po kete? As kete nuk mund ta marrim?
- Jo, ate merreni se ai mi ka bere gjithe keta te tjeret.

5.Polici rrugor ndal nje shofer qe po ecte me shpejtesi:
- Fryj ketu!  i thote shoferit duke i dhene pipin per testin e alkoolit.
- Nuk mundem se jam me astme- i thote ky.
- Mire, hadje me mu ne laborator me te marre gjak.
- Nuk mundem se jam me hemofili.
- Epo mire atehere, ec ne kete vijen e bardhe.
- Nuk mundem se jam i dehur.

6.Hyn nipi ne dhome dhe sheh gjyshen qe po shihte nje film porno ne tv dhe ky i cuditur i thote: Uuu gjyshe, cfare po shef ashtu? Ato sjane gjera per ty.
Dhe gjyshja ia kthen: Jo mor jo, vetem du me pa a kane me u marre ne fund kta te dy.


7.Para deres se parajses presin nje prift dhe nje shofer. Shfaqet te dera Shen Pjetri dhe lejon te futet brenda vetem shoferin. Hidhet prifti i indinjuar:
Zoti Shen Pjeter, po si ka mundesi qe lejoni ate e jo mua qe jam njeri i shenjte??? 
Shen Pjetri: Shiko i dashur: ndersa ti ke mbajtur meshe, te tjeret kane fjetur, ndersa kur ky ka nisur makinen te tjeret jane lutur.

8.Fluturojne Bush, Putin dhe Meta me avion. Avionit i prishet motori dhe atyre u duhet te hidhen, por ka vetem nje parashute. Atehere e hedhin ne vote se kush do ta marre. Fiton Meta, merr parashuten, i pershendet dhe hidhet. Putin i thote Bushit: Do te hidhemi pa parashute. Beme votime te fshehta dhe ai fitoi. Skemi cbejme.
- Mire, - i thote Bush  por, nuk e kuptoj si eshte e mundur qe ai fitoi 1700 vota me teper.

9.Pyetje: Perse bjondet nuk flasin kur bejne dashuri?
Pergjigje: Sepse mami u ka thene qe te mos flasin me
personat e panjohur.

----------


## Ferdinandi

HE MO SI JU DUKEN 
!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !

----------


## Jola

Sh. te bukra 
Humor me shije.

----------


## Ferdinandi

flm Jola!

----------


## Ferdinandi

Hec mer hec, hec e thuji

se ka plas rrugeve uji

mileti me çizme po vertitet

se selita po na lebetitet

Hec mer ****, Maratonomak



Merr nje varke peshkatari

shko shpeto ca rob nga varri

ja nje **** qe po mbytet

mbi nje hu ajo po zhytet

hip e zbrit petrit, Maratonomak



Ka nje gje qe po lundron

dhe pas saj dikush noton

eshte e pafajshmja vejusha jone

qe vibratorin e saj kerkon

ndihmoje ****, Maratonomak



Rend verdalle duke bertitur

neper lagje i lebetitur

se ju hyri uji papritur

po mbyten robt me ***** ngritur

thelle e me thelle, Maratonomak



copyright of fredi0014@yahoo.com

----------

